# Blast from the Past: Robin of Sherwood



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Robin of Loxley, also called 'The Hooded Man' lives with his friends in the forests of Sherwood. They fight against the Normandic rulers who oppress the population of the region, especially Prince John and the Sheriff of Nottingham. 

Robin of Loxley was succeeded by Robert of Huntingdon, a renegade nobleman, at the beginning of season three. By gaining the trust of the other members of the group and living his life as Robin would have, he soon proves himself as a worthy successor. 

This adaptation of the Robin Hood legend leans heavily on mystic and magic. This is also reinforced by the soundtrack of the Irish band Clannad.

Cast:
Anthony Valentine 
Role: Baron Simon de Belleme
Michael Praed 
Role: Robin of Loxley
Robert Addie 
Role: Guy of Gisbourne
Ray Winstone 
Role: Will Scarlet 
Phil Rose 
Role: Friar Tuck 
Peter Llewellyn 
Role: Much 
Judy Trott 
Role: Maid Marian 
Clive Mantle 
Role: Little John 
Mark Ryan 
Role: Nasir 
Nickolas Grace 
Role: Sheriff of Nottingham 
Philip Jackson 
Role: Abbot Hugo 
John Abineri 
Role: Herne The Hunter 
Jason Connery 
Role: Robin of Huntingdon [2]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

Another great series with some good strong actors - as a kid I found the early series one of the best re-retelling's of the story - though I remember later series became so focussed on issues of magic and mysticism that I lost track.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Jason Connery was a BAD CHOICE!!! Trying to follow in daddies footsteps and found wanting!!! 

Michael Praed seemed to be a natural, until he was whisked away to hollywood and Dynasty!!!  And the Clannad music made it something special!!!


----------

